# Super Bowl Menu?



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Help!
I need some suggestions for a Super Bowl menu. I'm thinking barbecue, but the weather is an issue. Maybe seafood.
Has anyone had something "different" lately? I got an urge for something out of the ordinary. We have lunch and supper as it's an all day thing so I need lots of suggestions. What are you serving?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

go to the butchers, buy some pork crackling fat, deep fry yer own pork rinds and call 'em "El Gato's Pig Skins". Serve as a side.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

As we say in Massachusetts, "That sounds wicked good!"
Thanks, that really is different.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

You got to go with the bbq or if you got the time smoke something.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I gotta agree with Mikey, but you can grill anything. How about a big salmon fillet with some butter and garlic? Man its only 8:40 and we're talkin bout food.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

We are going to cook Prime Rib. There is a recipe in Cigar Aficionado I want to try. It's not much different from what we usually do. Other than that, I am not sure what we'll cook.


----------

